# Can Tivo stream content outside the USA



## radkon (Feb 3, 2005)

I'm traveling abroad right now and can't seem to connect to my Tivo stream from Brazil. All I get is "a network error occurred". I've tried on several wireless networks but I can't even establish a connection. Is there something in the IP addressing preventing me from connecting to discourage viewing US content outside the US?


----------



## JWhites (May 15, 2013)

radkon said:


> I'm traveling abroad right now and can't seem to connect to my Tivo stream from Brazil. All I get is "a network error occurred". I've tried on several wireless networks but I can't even establish a connection. Is there something in the IP addressing preventing me from connecting to discourage viewing US content outside the US?


Only thing I could think of is the proxy server TiVo makes users connect through could be the cause.


----------



## jackie moon (Mar 3, 2009)

I just did it from rio yesterday and have also used it in several parts of Europe. Worked every time as long as the internet connection was fast enough.


----------



## Austin Bike (Feb 9, 2003)

I have used it in Europe and Asia. Could either be their proxy or a hiccup on your home network.


----------

